# 47 Ronin



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah finally some visuals and a trailer : 



Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 29, 2013)

Only watching for Keanu Reeves


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 29, 2013)

Why would anybody expect this to be good? I mean for one it's starring Keanu Reeves, and secondly it has been plagued with production issues for its entire development.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 29, 2013)

I think it will be decent. I always like Keanu Reeves but the dude just feel off the map for some reason.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 29, 2013)

Keanu Reeves and Rick Genest. Ew.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 30, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> Why would anybody expect this to be good? I mean for one it's starring Keanu Reeves, and secondly it has been plagued with production issues for its entire development.



Mostly because I have a hard on for samurai/ninja and stuff like that. So I want it to be good.

And while the trailer looks a bit cheesy, I liked some of the action sequences.


----------



## Fay (Oct 31, 2013)

I saw the trailer today when I went to see TTDW; me and my sister thought it looked great !

Here's a review from a pre-screening:
*Spoiler*: _hardly any spoilers, but just in case..._ 






			
				supergye from IMDB said:
			
		

> I put the first review on yahoo as I was fortunate to watch an early prescreening. The movie is entertaining, and has special effects that are very believeable. Yes, Reeves is only part asian in the movie, and it is realistic as he is an outcast and called a half breed throughout. The beginning has a highly realistic, super action packed hunting of a mythical beast. Large ugly creature of some sort, which is hunted down by the warrior class. The movie explores the fantasy element of the 47 Ronin so there is more lattitude with 18th century feudal japan, and their samurai history. I normally don't like witchcraft in movies but this movie gave the storyline assoicated with it a realistic bond with the Japanese cultural beliefs. A love story provides a simple but important thread throughout. Vengeance is the key driver in this story, but so is honor. The theatre was packed with 500 people at the prescreening, and the general feeling I left with was that it was fun to watch, and beautiful to take in. The backdrop for the movie in Japan provided a majestic sense and realistic setting. You always felt like you were there. I have to recommend this movie.


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 31, 2013)

i liked _Man of Tai Chi_ so I'll give K-Ree the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks good.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2013)

I heard this was really expensive and that the production has been a mess.  Could be a massive flop.


----------



## Seirenity (Nov 6, 2013)

I actually liked the trailer, but yeah, i like the whole samurai theme and all.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 6, 2013)

The trailer seemed very good, I have hopes for this movie and Keanu isn't really as bad as people tend to say.


----------



## dream (Nov 6, 2013)

This movie is likely going to be atrocious but I'm still going to watch it due to the fantasy aspects.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 6, 2014)

Guys whats the deal with this movie ? 

28 meta score ? WTF.

Is it that terrible ? Because most reviews I've read so far are just... I don't know. 

Probably not gonna see the movie.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jan 6, 2014)

Why not? You should make your own judgement instead of listening to others.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 6, 2014)

I heard it's pretty terrible and the special effects are worse than Sharknado.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 6, 2014)

The movie was going to be way better without Keanu's character and all the magical elements... they felt so forced in the entire plot 

And yeah the visuals were poor.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2014)

visuals were amazing bra, and they were really stylistically intense

The story however, was a boat load of nonsense


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 6, 2014)

How can you possible fuck up so badly with this concept?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2014)

it's pretty easy not to.
The original story of the 47 is depressing as fuck and completely inappropriate  to american audiences.
It's great that someone thought to make it a fantasy, and no one would watch it if they didn't cast some white dude like Keanu Reeves, who by the way, was a legitimate co-star, and not a white washed designed protagonist.
Their only real mistake though, was the way how they completely discarded valuable plot elements, like the nature of witches, the prejudice against the Tengu, or the dutch island

One of the poster dudes has less than a minute of screen time


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 6, 2014)

Honestly, I found it all to be bullshit. It was obvious why Keanu's character was shoehorned into it, which is a shame, and shows that some things haven't really changed at all compared to the past...and the fantasy elements didn't really add anything at all. A real shame, the actual tale is compelling, and the movie put that all to the wayside.



> and no one would watch it if they didn't cast some white dude like Keanu Reeves, who by the way, was a legitimate co-star, and not a white washed designed protagonist.



How would you know that? I think the problem is they never really give a chance for Asian leads outside the ones you can almost literally count on a single hand. You're never going to get anywhere if you refuse to take chances on it. I think he was a superfluous addition, tbh.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2014)

> How would you know that?


It's not so much a "know" as much as it is a conventional Holliwood Wisdom recitation
I don't have to like it, or agree with it, but accept some thing we will never  get over, like Wolverine Cameos.



> they never really give a chance for Asian leads outside the ones you can almost literally count on a single hand.



I disagree. I felt Keanu was a genuine co-star, not a strict lead



> A real shame, the actual tale is compelling



I disagree. The story _can_ be off putting, and the idea of fantasizing it isn't bad. Same way Hamlet with lions and music numbers wasn't a bad idea. It just could have been done better than it was


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> unapropriate



Inappropriate*


----------

